# Confusion on who made all of the rings.



## Glaurung (Jan 23, 2002)

This is kind of a basic question. I know that Sauron made the one ring for himself and the 9 rings that were given to mortal men. Did he also make the 3 rings for the elves and the 7 for the dwarves, which were destroyed by dragon fire, or was that somebody else? Because if he did make the 3 elven rings wouldn't they corrupt however wore them i.e Gandalf and Galadriel? And I forgot who wore the third elven ring. Could somebody please clear up these questions for me? Thanks.


----------



## My_Precious (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm not sure about dwarves's and 9 4 men, but I know that 3 elven rings were made by Celembrimbor. He actually was the only elf who didn't trust Sauron, and made elven rings secretly. That's why elven rings could be used 4 good.


----------



## Grond (Jan 23, 2002)

The elven smiths actually made 16 of the 19 Rings of Power. The three were forged by Celebrimbor, grandson of Feanor. They of all the Rings of Power were untouched by Sauron's hand. In other words, Sauron had a hand in the making of the 16. When he forged the Ruling Ring and claimed dominion over the 16, the Elves were surprised but not overcome. They took the Rings off and were not dominated by Sauron's Ring as Sauron had hoped. He then declared war on Eregion (where the rings were made) and took all of the 16. (the three remained hidden). He destroyed Eregion and killed Celebrimbor. In most versions of this history, Galadriel and Celeborn (who ruled Eregion) fled to Lorien and took over that realm. 

Sauron then redistributed the 16 Rings he recovered from Eregion by giving 9 to Mortal Men and 7 to the Dwarf Lords. The Three remained hidden initially in the keeping of Galadriel, Gil-galad (last High-king of the Elves) and Cirdan (the ship wright). Gil-galad's later passed to Elrond and Cirdan gave his to Gandalf when Gandalf arrived from Aman. 

I think that answers all your questions. If you have more, post them here and someone will answer them.  

By the way, welcome to our forum.


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Jan 23, 2002)

*maybe this will help*

Sauron had a hand in creating all the rings of power except the 3, and no they won't corrupt the owners, and i know what you are thinking at this point. well what about the nine, well they corrupted themselves, now what sauron's (sauron was originally elven in case you don't know.) plan was, was to give rings to all the races great leaders (at this point everyone still thinks sauron is a good guy) and then bend them to his will. He could bend them to his will because if they were wearing the rings and they didn't suspect anything of him they would be open to his power. Well he didn't get the chance, he was found out as a traitor and the war started. now i know that the dwarves sided with him the first time, but the were too stubborn to really be swayed (you know how dwarves are). Now in the case of the nine, they welcomed him with open arms because he promised power. Now I am not sure but I'm pretty sure that that is the way it is. If you can make any sense of this then it should help you a bit.


----------



## Grond (Jan 23, 2002)

Sorry Nazgul_Lord, but your brief synopsis is incorrect.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 23, 2002)

To say the least......

Sauron came in a fair form to Hollin, calling himself 'Arator' I believe, 'The Lord of Gifts'.
He helped Celebrimbor too. 
I believe The Silmarillion says only to Lindon did he not come as Gil-Galad & Elrond were suspicious of him.

The Three were made solely by Celebrimbor, 
In The Council Of Elrond, it is stated that Sauron never touched them & 'they endur no evil'.

When Sauron forged the One & put it on, Celebrimbor was aware of him & knew he'd been had. I assume at this point he still had the 3.
War began, Sauron demanded the rings be given up to him as he had a part in their making.
Maybe at this point Sauron didn't even know about the three.

The Three were first given one to Galadriel & 2 to Gil Galad, He gave one to Elrond & the other to Cirdan.


----------



## Harry_Potter (Jan 23, 2002)

I thought Sauron made all of the rings (or at least helped) EXCEPT for the 3 rings which were made by bandobras took in the green dragon pub in the shire (he thought it was a good idea at the time!!!)


----------



## Valar (Jan 24, 2002)

Thank-you for you input mr potter


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jan 25, 2002)

Harry

( i apoligise for my words)

Harry get off this forum you don't belong to this forum, get out of here NOW you will be soon kicked off.I will soon see to that.

For now go away. Unless you are willing to post properly.

Now Get Lost


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 25, 2002)

Eomer, either you have NO sense of humour or you're way too uptight to read anything that isn't textbook format (which is odd, regarding your style of writing). I can't understand for the life of me why people think H_P's comments are somehow annoying or harmful: I see them as jokes, pretty good ones too. 
Aanyway, regarding one of your proclamations Nazgûl Lord:


> (sauron was originally elven in case you don't know.)


If you mean the name, you are correct. But if you mean Sauron himself, you are waaaaay off, I'm afraid. Sauron was a Maia, one of the 'angels' or helpers of the Gods who watched over Middle-Earth, and Arda in general, who was corrupted in the beginning by the evil God, Melkor (who was named Morgoth). Melkor hated Elves above almost all other creatures, so I don't think he would hire one to be his Lieutenant.


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Jan 28, 2002)

Yes Pontifex I know I did not state myself very well in that post and I'm sorry. Yes I know all about the Maiar, and Illuvatar, Melkor, and all that.


----------



## elenya (Jan 28, 2002)

I know this isn't totally related but it just reminded me. I went to see the movie with my sister who had never read the book and she thought the dwarves and elves and men made rings to rule their people and that Sauron got jealos so he made one ring to rule his people too! Funniest thing I had ever heard.

Sorry. I just had to post that. It's too funny.


----------



## Tharkun (Feb 2, 2002)

*About the Maiar*

What book, what page, Does it say Sauron was originaly a Maiar.

Because to expand my knowledge I wish to read this, so that I 

may help others who are in need of answers.


----------



## Grond (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: About the Maiar*



> _Originally posted by Tharkun _
> *What book, what page, Does it say Sauron was originaly a Maiar.
> 
> Because to expand my knowledge I wish to read this, so that I
> ...


The Silmarillion quotes it in many places. The first is in the second book of the Silmarillion called the _Valaquenta_ where on the last page it states,
*"Among those of his servants that have names the greatest was that spirit whom the Eldar called Sauron, or Gorthaur the Cruel. In his beginning he was of the Maiar of Aule, and he remained mighty in the lore of that peope..."*


----------

